# Yardage/sight question



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

I started practicing the other day but was able to shoot in an area that I could really shoot some long distances. I'm great at 80yds and in. At 100yds though, I'm just barley missing on left side of my Block. I'm shooting at a 16" block. Why do you think this is happening?


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Sounds like a level bubble issue. Maybe the 3rd axis is off on your sight. At those Distancs everything had to be perfect. Anything that is off will be magnified out that far


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok. That didn't even occur to me, I'll check.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

at that range to just the a little breeze will move your arrow over to.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

The effect the wind has on the arrow at 100 yds is the same at 80, 20 yds will not make a difference. The question is at 80 in the past, was it calm or breezy? That will make the difference. The relative target size at 100 is different, though, than at 80. The pin will cover up more of the target and contibute to not placing the pin exact enough. I have a tendancy to not follow through as effectively as I should and it is greatly magnified the farther out I shoot.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> The effect the wind has on the arrow at 100 yds is the same at 80, 20 yds will not make a difference. .


I disagree with that. I have notice a difference in the long shots with a breezy and no breezy. But that just me.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

If your truly on all the way out to 80 yards. My guess would be its all mental, or a slight form flaw. Your missing by 8" in only 20 yards. Has this been the case for several days in row?
I have learned over the years that if I have an issue that occurs for a day or three, then I know something is wrong, and that it's not just me. 90% of the time I find it's just me.


----------



## mtnwldman (Mar 23, 2014)

I have an older bow so wondering with the newer bows is a 100 yard shot ethical or just a practice shot.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Draw length is a strong suspect. When the draw is too long, your form suffers and you end up out of alignment which will cause you to drift as the distance increases. Draw length is the most over looked and over abused shooting problem. Try shortening your draw length and see how that affects you. Recommended reading, "Idiot Proof Archer" by Bernie Pellerite.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Bows were not meant to shoot that far. thats why


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

mtnwldman said:


> I have an older bow so wondering with the newer bows is a 100 yard shot ethical or just a practice shot.


 Can you actually keep your arrows in a 12" circle at that distance?
What is your fps at that distance?
Can you judge wind speed and direction (full value, quarter value, etc.)?
Do you know how far the wind is going to push your arrow at any point along the way?
Can you guarantee that the animal won't move during the flight time?
With the high arc required for that distance, can you take into account all obstacles (branches) in the flight line?


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I think what mtnwldman is trying to do is just practice out farther and get comfortable there. I don't think he is actually thinking of shooting an animal at 100 yds. I might be wrong, but I have always been told to practice 30-40 yds beyond what you feel comfortable with taking an animal at while continuing to practice closer as well. Then when the opportunity presents itself, you will feel more confident and be able to execute a clean kill.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

It's fun to shoot the longer distances (except when you lose arrows).
It does build confidence for the 40yd shots.
But, I've seen some incredibly stupid 100yd+ shots on video.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I watched a video yesterday of a guy shooting at 200 yards, and then 300 yards. Look on youtube. Its just for fun, but crazy!!!


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I should have been more specific and said the 100yd + shots were on game, not targets.

There used to be a guy many years ago that would shoot ultra-long bow shots. Would actually put his feet on the riser and pull back the string with both hands. II have no idea of the draw weight, but would get incredible distance.


----------



## Hoytguy (Apr 2, 2014)

I would say either a bubble issue, tourque with your wrist or your bow may be just a little out of tune. Usually you sould see a pretty big difference on each of those at 80 yards also, but it would definately be magnified at 100


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

You plan on a harvest at 100 yards? Reduces your kill zone a bunch.Just Sayin..


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've always been a big fan of shooting at long distances. The more you shoot at 100 yards, the easier getting an accurate and clean kill at 50 yards will be.


----------

